# Sideshaft Hit-miss



## Dave G (Feb 13, 2011)

I built this scratchbuilt sideshaft hit-miss engine a couple of years ago. It has a 1.25" bore by 2" stroke. The flywheels are castings I picked up at a show and the rest of the engine is from barstock. I bought the helical gears from Paul Diebold (they are from his Vaughn). The frame was made from a solid piece of CRS as were most of the components. I figured I'd leave it unpainted to show there were no castings other than the flywheels. It was a fun build with very few problems but alot of hand work. I didn't produce any drawings for this engine, I made it just to see if I could do it. I used a 2:1 bevel gearset from Boston Gear to operate the governor but should have used a 3:1 instead. It could use more action at the flyballs. It does run well and best when warm. Thought you may like to see it. Dave


----------



## Dave G (Feb 13, 2011)

Another pic.


----------



## Dave G (Feb 13, 2011)

And another.


----------



## enginemaker1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Just Fantastic!  th_confused0052

 Would like to see a video of it running?

Tom


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 13, 2011)

Lovely work. We need a video.---Brian


----------



## Dave G (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll try to post a video soon. That's something I haven't done yet so I will work on it. I've just conquered posting pictures so I may need some help with a video. As to the engine, I didn't model any particular engine, I just wanted something different. There aren't to many sideshaft kits available so I thought I'd build my own design. I think scratch building is the most fun but also the most challenging. Sometimes it's hard to get started on an idea, not knowing if your design will run or not, but nothing ventured, nothing gained. There's a great amount of satisfaction experienced when you've finished and you're successful. Thanks for the support, Dave


----------



## cfellows (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice work, Dave. That's one good lookin' engine. Does it have a spark plug or does it use an igniter? Also, how di you make the cylinder part that attaches to the frame, was it welded together, silver soldered, or what?

Thx...
Chuck


----------



## m_kilde (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Dave

I too would like to express my respect, this sure is a very good looking engine


----------



## Dave G (Feb 13, 2011)

It has a sparkplug for ignition. The cylinder was made from one piece other than the liner. I used a liner so I could backbore it for a water jacket. I started with a piece of 3" dia CRS. First I turned one end to 2" dia for reference later. Pinched between the mill vise jaws I then milled the bottom surface of the mounting ears using trig to find the proper location. Flipped over I milled the top surface of the ears to thickness. Next I pinched the cylinder in the vise jaws with parallels under the 2" dia. The top surface of the cylinder was milled down to within .002 of the 2" dia. This was repeated many times after rotating the part in the jaws. After many cuts I was left with a surface with many facets. These facets were filed then stoned then sanded to final finish. Many hours later I was left with a surface that was as smooth as the 2" dia. Thanks for the support, Dave


----------



## tel (Feb 13, 2011)

Very impressive indeed!


----------



## metalmad (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Dave 
every time I see your work,I'm amazed at its originality and quality 
Love your work
Pete


----------



## Maryak (Feb 13, 2011)

Dave,

A superb piece of work. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Chaffe (Feb 16, 2011)

very nice looking engine that. im always amazed at peoples ability to make everything look to scale.


----------



## compspecial (Feb 16, 2011)

Its amazing Dave, you'd never know its not full-size. Did you make those beautiful skew-gears too?? the ones driving the sideshaft.
                         Stew


----------



## steamer (Feb 16, 2011)

Outstanding bit of work there! A very realistic looking and to scale engine! :bow:

Dave


----------



## Dave G (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, I was trying to replicate an engine of around 25 - 35 HP. Like a mill engine found powering a factory. The base and the riser are made of corian. I think it looks like marble. The side shaft gears were bought from Paul Diebold. It's been a good runner and starts easily. Once again, I'm glad you enjoy my engines. I'm not sure what I'll build next, but I'll post it.
Dave


----------

